

Hack of cloud-based LastPass exposes hashed master passwords - JohnyLy
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/06/hack-of-cloud-based-lastpass-exposes-encrypted-master-passwords/?utm_content=buffer709bf&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
hackercurious
For comments follow link-

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721212)

